# Not sure what to do anymore



## Ellie NY

Hi All. Well, the feeding saga continues in our home. 

As a quick refresher, I was feeding Eli kibble (Orijen) with a little bit of warmed Wellness food mixed in. After he completely stopped eating it I tried adding different wet foods, some that looked a bit more like stew to encourage him to eat. Big failure. I finally started mixing a little chicken breast with his kibble and that worked well for about 3 weeks, then he stopped eating again. In desperation, I decided to try a raw diet. He went nuts for the raw beef (Bravo) and ate that really well, twice a day for 2 weeks. When he started to slow down I tried giving him some variety with Bravo chicken and turkey. He turned his nose up at them and wouldn't even touch them. I'm back to the beef but he's now ignoring breakfast almost entirely and half-heartedly eating some dinner which is 10 hours or so later (at this point, he's eating about 2 oz every 24 hours). I've tried adding kibble to the raw and also tried kibble with canned wet food again but he's not having it. The only thing he gets to chew on during the day is a very small flossy, and not every day at that. I know he's hungry - he's a very food motivated dog and would eat lots of human food if ever given the option, which is very rarely in very tiny samples. I also know I should just leave out his food for 20 minutes and pick it up if he doesn't eat. Raw food is very expensive. If he doesn't eat it I have to throw it away because I fear contamination once it's been out in a warm home for awhile. I know he won't starve and I know I should just buck up but knowing and doing are two different things. 

Is his picky eating something I just have to learn to live with? Advice from parents of picky eaters is greatly appreciated!


----------



## FancyNancy

My heart goes out to you. My dog was fussy too but he loves Instinct canned rabbit (made by Natures Variety). He is also willing to eat their raw rabbit medallions but only if i sprinkle some parmesan cheese on it. Just a suggestion..... Good luck!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

How old is Eli? Sophie just lost interest in food, but I noticed yesterday she is missing alot of baby teeth. That means teething and I'm sure that's the problem.I put her food out this morning and she wouldn't touch it. I had to throw it away.If she doesn't eat any dinner I'm sure I will worry, but I think it will pass.I know with children, when you start trying to find things they like, you create picky eaters.I did that with two of mine, but not the third.They do eventually get hungry, but we do worry!


----------



## Thumper

Gucci was SOO SOO picky, I could've written your post when she was a puppy, but I eventually got used to the fact that she won't eat everyday and her eating is quite sporadic and unpredictable, sometimes she'll eat 1 meal for 3 days in a row, and then nothing for 1.5-2 days and then 2 meals the next day and so on (you get my drift)

I've sort of now quit putting food out unless i Know she's hungry, she has this look she give me or she whines near the place where her food dish goes, I don't do this all the time but usually after she wastes something I put out.

You'll get better with being 'in tune' or psychic to their appetite, and they will not starve themselves, unless they are acting sick, or not drinking water..I wouldn't worry about it too much. Changing the foods up might be encouraging the picky behavior because he may be holding out for something better and that can waste alot a dough on expensive dog food and chicken. Gucci eats chicken most of the time, If I mix it up, she'll usually eat whatever is new, but I don't really do it to get her to eat (if that makes sense!)

You are being a great mommy! But don't spoil too much or you'll end up with a guy version of my Diva.....ound: and boy does it get tiring catering.. 

Kara


----------



## DorothyS

We can relate! Pixie will eat just about anything, with gusto, but Rascal is our picky eater. We have tried Orijen kibble (great for about 2 weeks), then Akana (ditto), then mixed with stuff like sweet potato (more popular for awhile). Now we are trying Natural Balance canned (lamb and rice) which he seems to really enjoy (for now). We are also trying the raw diet and have obtained some samples of beef, turkey and salmon mixtures. He's not too keen on them, but I would like to get him to enjoy it as it is less expensive than the canned and seems very high quality (Healthy Paws, based on the Dr. Ian Billinghurst diet). 

We don't want to leave the food out for 20 minutes for him to take or leave it as then we have to stand around to make sure Pixie doesn't eat it (she's a real mooch!).

So I have no real answers at this point, but I feel your pain! I also don't agree that a dog won't starve itself - Rascal got so skinny and bony at one point - he really wasn't eating enough. I don't like a fat dog, but I don't think I should be able to feel every backbone sticking out.


----------



## krandall

Ellie NY said:


> I know he won't starve and I know I should just buck up but knowing and doing are two different things.
> 
> Is his picky eating something I just have to learn to live with? Advice from parents of picky eaters is greatly appreciated!


I think you already KNOW the answer. THe answer is NOT more or different foods. It is being consistent and NOT GIVING IN EVEN ONCE!!!! I guarantee, that if you can REALLY make yourself give him NOTHING but whatever food you choose, at specific times, and pick it up after 20 minutes, he WILL start eating what you feed it, and eating it quickly. It USUALLY doesn't take more than a few days, I haven't heard of ANYONE where it takes more than a week or two unless THEY are cheating and giving the dog goodies. I wouldn't even give him the flossies for now. It's meals or nothing.

That little pooch has you wrapped around his little paw!:biggrin1:

BTW, people with picky eaters are those who have ALLOWED their dogs to BE picky eaters. So they are not necessarily a good support group if you really want to change the situation. Kodi went through a "picky puppy" stage too, but, with the moral support of people on this forum plus my near-by doggy friends, I was hard hearted and stuck with the program. As a result, I have a dog who eats what I give him, as soon as it's put in front of him... In fact, if it gets past his 6:00 supper time, there will be muttering and mumbling that dinner is late.ound:


----------



## Paige

I had a hav just like yours, I tried everything I could think of for 2 1/2 years. Drove me crazy!!! I finally waited until around 7-8 at night, to make sure he was good and hungry. Guess what..it worked. I couldn't imagine a dog that wouldn't eat, dogs will eat anything when they are hungry. I did the late feeding for a month, then moved the time up a hour at a time. If he quit eating again, I moved the time back again. Now he will eat no matter what time I feed him, and he gobbles in down before leaving his bowl.


----------



## baileyandenzo

Everyone is giving such good advice, i have the same kind of picky eater, i would hand feed him and do whatever i could to get him to eat because i felt bad. But the reality is, he is training you, mine got smart and would hold out for the things he wanted. You have to stay strong and just give him the same food everyday if he doesnt eat it pick it up and try again next time, he WILL get the drift, mine did and now he eats his whole bowl almost every day. Also you can sprinkle a little parmesan cheese on the kibble and he will love that!


----------



## Ellie NY

SOPHIES-MOM said:


> How old is Eli? Sophie just lost interest in food, but I noticed yesterday she is missing alot of baby teeth. That means teething and I'm sure that's the problem.I put her food out this morning and she wouldn't touch it. I had to throw it away.If she doesn't eat any dinner I'm sure I will worry, but I think it will pass.I know with children, when you start trying to find things they like, you create picky eaters.I did that with two of mine, but not the third.They do eventually get hungry, but we do worry!


Eli is 7.5 months old so I think most of his baby teeth are gone, at least it appears that way. Interestingly, my kids (particularly my youngest) are both very picky eaters. I guess it was only a matter of time before I created a picky puppy too.


----------



## TrishK

Sammy also can be picky. For instance this morning he chose not to eat so his bowl was taken off the floor and the food put in the fridge. I will warm up the same food this evening for dinner. He will likely eat it, but if not he will be darn good and hungry tomorrow morning. At that point I would give him fresh and discard today's stuff, but he will get the same menu. It's really hard when they don't eat. I know I called the vet before xmas freaking out because he wasn't eating and they said to offer food for 20 minutes then remove and give again at the next meal time, as others have stated here too. They also assured me that a dog won't starve itself, which I also questioned since Sammy was pretty scrawny when he came into foster care in the first place, apparently because he didn't like his food, but I think there was a whole lot more going on than simply not liking the food. I think, like people, dogs can get into a funk and not want to eat or do stuff, but then, like I said, there's more going on, psychological stuff that needs to be addressed. Any chance that 'sometimes' when our dogs don't eat for a while that it may be because they are blue? Maybe not getting out as much as usual due to weather/cold, human illness or busier schedule that disrupts the dogs' routine or even picking up on human winter blues? I'd be curious to see if there is a pattern to the whole picky eating thing or if it can be directly tied into some other factor besides the food itself.  Just a thought, maybe ???


----------



## luv3havs

*I have to agree with Karen.*

When I had my first Hav, we went through some picky eating. Adding goodies to the food to make it tastier, then adding something different etc. I finally wised up and did what Karen does.
I now have 3 Havanese and I have found quality food that they like. I put a bowl down for each dog twice a day and they woof it down.

No picky eaters here!


----------



## pjewel

I should start by saying I don't have this issue with mine but my daughter-in-law's sister had a Yorkie who's blood sugar would plummet when he was a puppy and he was the pickiest eater. She tried everything. Nothing worked and she worried about his life. One day I suggested she try Bil-Jac. Every one of mine loved that food when they were puppies. Once started on that, Romeo never had an issue with eating again.


----------



## whimsy

I feed Whimsy dry kibble and that is it. I feed her what the breeder started her out on and I have not added anything. She gets the same thing everyday and she likes it. She is not a big eater and basically eats when she is hungry. Somedays she eats very little and other days she finishes every speck of food in her bowl. I offer her about 1/3 of a cup twice a day and part of that goes in her kong. She will be a year old soon and I will gradually switch over to the adult version of her same brand of food.


----------



## Paige

krandall said:


> I haven't heard of ANYONE where it takes more than a week or two unless THEY are cheating and giving the dog goodies.
> BTW, people with picky eaters are those who have ALLOWED their dogs to BE picky eaters.


Karen, I disagree with you. I tried your method and I am not a push over, I didn't give in and cheat. However, when it gets to the point that your dog is underweight, action needs to be taken. I did not allow my dog to be a picky eater, I had to figure out how to get him to eat, what I was offering him, so he could maintain a healthy weight and not harm his health.


----------



## Suzi

Ellie NY said:


> Hi All. Well, the feeding saga continues in our home.
> 
> As a quick refresher, I was feeding Eli kibble (Orijen) with a little bit of warmed Wellness food mixed in. After he completely stopped eating it I tried adding different wet foods, some that looked a bit more like stew to encourage him to eat. Big failure. I finally started mixing a little chicken breast with his kibble and that worked well for about 3 weeks, then he stopped eating again. In desperation, I decided to try a raw diet. He went nuts for the raw beef (Bravo) and ate that really well, twice a day for 2 weeks. When he started to slow down I tried giving him some variety with Bravo chicken and turkey. He turned his nose up at them and wouldn't even touch them. I'm back to the beef but he's now ignoring breakfast almost entirely and half-heartedly eating some dinner which is 10 hours or so later (at this point, he's eating about 2 oz every 24 hours). I've tried adding kibble to the raw and also tried kibble with canned wet food again but he's not having it. The only thing he gets to chew on during the day is a very small flossy, and not every day at that. I know he's hungry - he's a very food motivated dog and would eat lots of human food if ever given the option, which is very rarely in very tiny samples. I also know I should just leave out his food for 20 minutes and pick it up if he doesn't eat. Raw food is very expensive. If he doesn't eat it I have to throw it away because I fear contamination once it's been out in a warm home for awhile. I know he won't starve and I know I should just buck up but knowing and doing are two different things.
> 
> Is his picky eating something I just have to learn to live with? Advice from parents of picky eaters is greatly appreciated!


 I think it sounds like he has had a large verity of all different kinds of food. Maddie was pickey and she is small . although she has only had her Blue bufallo puppy food as a bace . She started not eating it so I tried some water in it. She didn't like that. Then I bought Halo chicken stew and she loved that I only added about a sm tab spoon in with her dry. I found out that you should use the can with in 3 days and so I would have to throw away some.
I then decided I could make my own all I do is boil a chicken breast in about a cup of water add just a tiney bit of chicken broth like a pinch from a cube when it is cooked I cut it up into small pieces and freeze the chicken soup in ice cube trays . One breast makes about three trays and lasts over two weeks. I hardly add any chicken broth because I did not think she needs salt I never looked at the store for natural broth w/o salt.
she has not turned up her nose since. Their is not very much liquid so the dry is still crunchy and good for her teeth. 
not turned up her nose since.


----------



## Ellie NY

TrishK said:


> IAny chance that 'sometimes' when our dogs don't eat for a while that it may be because they are blue? Maybe not getting out as much as usual due to weather/cold, human illness or busier schedule that disrupts the dogs' routine or even picking up on human winter blues?


With the weather being so miserable in the Northeast, we have certainly experienced a change with the level of exercise Eli gets. There are days, like today, when we haven't walked him outside at all because of freezing rain and inches of slush on the ground. However, I honestly don't see that it's affected how picky he is. Even with lots of exercise he often would go hungry instead of eating something he doesn't like. Certainly the lack of exercise does not help the situation because it probably takes him longer to get hungry, thereby, making me more anxious because he can hold out lmuch longer.


----------



## krandall

TrishK said:


> They also assured me that a dog won't starve itself, which I also questioned since Sammy was pretty scrawny when he came into foster care in the first place, apparently because he didn't like his food, but I think there was a whole lot more going on than simply not liking the food. I think, like people, dogs can get into a funk and not want to eat or do stuff, but then, like I said, there's more going on, psychological stuff that needs to be addressed. Any chance that 'sometimes' when our dogs don't eat for a while that it may be because they are blue? Maybe not getting out as much as usual due to weather/cold, human illness or busier schedule that disrupts the dogs' routine or even picking up on human winter blues? I'd be curious to see if there is a pattern to the whole picky eating thing or if it can be directly tied into some other factor besides the food itself.  Just a thought, maybe ???


I think that when a dog has been surrendered, been through foster, and is now getting used to a new home there is a WHOLE lot going on, and that in these cases, there an be psychological stuff getting in the way. I DON'T think that's what's going on with the many, many puppies that people write about on this forum who go through a "picky phase" that is made either better or worse by the way it is handled.

What I seem to see is that puppies start to be perceived as "picky" at two points. The first is when they are ready to drop their mid-day feeding, but the nervous owner thinks the puppy still should be eating 3 meals a day. Puppy starts skipping meals, so he must be picky, right? No! He's just not hungry.

The second time comes in late puppyhood, when the puppy's growth starts to slow down, again, meaning they don't need as much food. This happens at widely varied times, depending on the puppy. But at some point, they just need less food. Again, the owner gets worried about having a "picky eater".


----------



## Ellie NY

Well, I decided today that I needed to toughen up and stop catering to Eli. Unfortunately, DH is a softy and we're not on the same page. He bought Eli some baked chicken breast which he mixed with dry kibble and gave him in the middle of the afternoon! Well, that little stinker ate it right up. Then DH decided to feed him another portion - chicken and kibble - only a short 5 hours later and again the stinker cleared his plate. This was done unbeknownst to me because I was upstairs working. So while I'm trying to get Eli "nice and hungry" so I can teach him to eat what he's given, DH has undermined the whole thing (today, at least). He's not onboard with my "get tough" strategy <sigh>. I think I need to work a little on DH before we proceed. All of your suggestions have been very helpful.


----------



## krandall

pjewel said:


> I should start by saying I don't have this issue with mine but my daughter-in-law's sister had a Yorkie who's blood sugar would plummet when he was a puppy and he was the pickiest eater. She tried everything. Nothing worked and she worried about his life. One day I suggested she try Bil-Jac. Every one of mine loved that food when they were puppies. Once started on that, Romeo never had an issue with eating again.


Yeah, there are some tiny breed dogs where there really ARE serious blood sugar problems if they don't eat. But a normal sized, healthy Hav puppy shouldn't have that problem... certainly not after the very first few weeks, and it's usually at least a couple of months down the road whn people start singing the "picky puppy" song.


----------



## krandall

Paige said:


> Karen, I disagree with you. I tried your method and I am not a push over, I didn't give in and cheat. However, when it gets to the point that your dog is underweight, action needs to be taken. I did not allow my dog to be a picky eater, I had to figure out how to get him to eat, what I was offering him, so he could maintain a healthy weight and not harm his health.


OK, now I've heard of one.<g>


----------



## TrishK

krandall said:


> I think that when a dog has been surrendered, been through foster, and is now getting used to a new home there is a WHOLE lot going on, and that in these cases, there an be psychological stuff getting in the way. I DON'T think that's what's going on with the many, many puppies that people write about on this forum who go through a "picky phase" that is made either better or worse by the way it is handled.
> 
> What I seem to see is that puppies start to be perceived as "picky" at two points. The first is when they are ready to drop their mid-day feeding, but the nervous owner thinks the puppy still should be eating 3 meals a day. Puppy starts skipping meals, so he must be picky, right? No! He's just not hungry.
> 
> The second time comes in late puppyhood, when the puppy's growth starts to slow down, again, meaning they don't need as much food. This happens at widely varied times, depending on the puppy. But at some point, they just need less food. Again, the owner gets worried about having a "picky eater".


This does make sense, especially since as the pup has growth spurts it will want more food and then when not in a growth spurt it will want less and if one is used to giving it more it can seem like it isn't eating very much at all at that point, but I just wonder if dogs do get down in the dumps and then don't feel like eating, much like humans do, especially at this time of year or like I said, if other changes in their routine can affect their desire to eat. I don't know...what I do know is that Sammy ate his rewarmed breakfast this evening for dinner.


----------



## luv3havs

In the book, The Havanese, by Diane Klumb and Joanne Baldwin DVM, there is a funny explanation about the picky eating habits of the Havanese and how they get their owners to keep adding goodies to their kibble. It is a Hav trait, evidently.
No doubt there are some Havs that do have special dietary needs and require special food to get them to eat. but, I think in most cases (not all) the pickiness is caused by the owners.


----------



## mellowbo

I hate to say it but as long as DH is not on board nothing will work. My first two were so picky and I was such a worry-wart sucker. Finally I'd had enough and I put their food down for 20 min and if they didn't eat I picked it up. They both went three days without eating and they both were throwing up bile. Then, alas, they ate! And it has not been a problem since. We feed them all the chicken Instinct raw and NOTHING else. A bite of people food will set them on a stubborn streak for days. NO PEOPLE FOOD! Just a few dog treats and flossies.
Hang in there and have a heart to heart with dear hubby!


----------



## Suzi

krandall said:


> OK, now I've heard of one.<g>


 what does <g> mean?


----------



## MaggieMay

My Maggie was very picky too. She hated the kibble. She does like the canned food though. I was using the wellness puppy canned and the stews mixed with the kibble. I tried Merrick puppy plate and she loved that. it also just looked more like real food to me. I gave up on the kibble she always ate around that. I have totally created this picky dog, I take full responsibility!!! She eats all her food now and I take it up when she's done. I leave her water out as long as I am home, but pull it up by 7pm. At least we got them potty trained though!!! Although I am waiting for the relapse. I keep looking for poop or wet spots in the house. So far so good!!!


----------



## Thumper

Ellie NY said:


> Well, I decided today that I needed to toughen up and stop catering to Eli. Unfortunately, DH is a softy and we're not on the same page. He bought Eli some baked chicken breast which he mixed with dry kibble and gave him in the middle of the afternoon! Well, that little stinker ate it right up. Then DH decided to feed him another portion - chicken and kibble - only a short 5 hours later and again the stinker cleared his plate. This was done unbeknownst to me because I was upstairs working. So while I'm trying to get Eli "nice and hungry" so I can teach him to eat what he's given, DH has undermined the whole thing (today, at least). He's not onboard with my "get tough" strategy <sigh>. I think I need to work a little on DH before we proceed. All of your suggestions have been very helpful.


Oh, welcome to my personal dog training hell, my DH is can't say no and has completely undermined me with how she greets people when they come over and she doesn't know them (obnoxiously) and will sneak treats or food in when I'm not looking just to get her to stop whining at him, she can manipulate that man better than me, even...lol

It'll be harder 1 vs. 2 for sure...

Kara


----------



## Ellie NY

mellowbo said:


> I hate to say it but as long as DH is not on board nothing will work. My first two were so picky and I was such a worry-wart sucker. Finally I'd had enough and I put their food down for 20 min and if they didn't eat I picked it up. They both went three days without eating and they both were throwing up bile. Then, alas, they ate! And it has not been a problem since. We feed them all the chicken Instinct raw and NOTHING else. A bite of people food will set them on a stubborn streak for days. NO PEOPLE FOOD! Just a few dog treats and flossies.
> Hang in there and have a heart to heart with dear hubby!


Carole - Throwing up bile?! Oh my! That would definitely send my DH into outer space. I think he would lie down on the floor and spoon feed "his baby" back to health. This from the man who never wanted a dog and now spends his evenings loving on Eli for hours! Can you say spoiled? Yes, you're right. A heart to heart is definitely something DH and I need to have - again. He finds it hard to wrap his brain around the idea that we shouldn't cater to Eli when it's "not too much trouble" or "no big deal" in his opinion. :frusty: Unfortunately, I'm the one to clean up after Eli has a bad tummy from all the food confusion. I hate giving butt baths!


----------



## krandall

TrishK said:


> This does make sense, especially since as the pup has growth spurts it will want more food and then when not in a growth spurt it will want less and if one is used to giving it more it can seem like it isn't eating very much at all at that point, but I just wonder if dogs do get down in the dumps and then don't feel like eating, much like humans do, especially at this time of year or like I said, if other changes in their routine can affect their desire to eat. I don't know...what I do know is that Sammy ate his rewarmed breakfast this evening for dinner.


Well, as I said, big changes in a dog's life, whether it is a new home, (even moving WITH his family) a new child in the home, someone leaving, even another pet dying or being sick, can certainly affect a dog's state of mind. I'm not sure I buy the idea that they just get down in the dumps (at least not enough to stop eating!) based on the time of year or just getting up on the wrong side of the bed.


----------



## krandall

Suzi said:


> what does <g> mean?


grin.<g> from pre-emoticon days.

I'm so used to using them (there are a bunch) that I don't always think of going and scrolling through all the little faces available on this BB. Plus, I type fast, and it's easy.<g>


----------



## juliav

Bugsy used to be a terribly picky Havanese and kibble was never his cup of tea. But it all changed about 4 months ago. He is 4.5 and he loves his food. He eats his kibble with home cooked, home cooked alone, kibble with canned and raw. I've never fed any of my dogs plain kibble, as I don't think dry kibble is the best thing a dog can eat (jmo).


----------



## Suzi

krandall said:


> grin.<g> from pre-emoticon days.
> 
> I'm so used to using them (there are a bunch) that I don't always think of going and scrolling through all the little faces available on this BB. Plus, I type fast, and it's easy.<g>


 Oh  I have troubles with all that stuff It took me awhile to learn that HD was Havanese Dad The LOL Lots of Love Now you gave me another BB ound:


----------



## TrishK

Hey Suzi,
Here is a link for internet abbreviations. http://www.gaarde.org/acronyms/
It's rather extensive, but you can use the little search box at the top to type in what you what to decipher. Also, just FYI, LOL usually means Laughing Out Loud. 
Hope this helps. 
Trish 
:focus:


----------



## West End Girl

I'm greatful to this forum and for this thread!!!

Our 10 week old Lola has stopped eating since yesterday evening. She took one bite of her dinner last night, and sniffed in dismay at her breakfast this morning. 

So the family has been told NO treats right now. 

Crazy thing is, she's sleeping LOTS too during the day....but when she's awake, she's got bounds of endless energy...you'd think she'd work up an appetite!

I'm going to be strong and resist the urge to add anything to the food!

Krandall, thanks for the great tips!


----------



## krandall

Be strong! We're here for you!!!


----------



## TilliesMom

Great job "west end girl"!!


----------



## lfung5

Bella is my picky eater. Fred can be a little picky at times too. It is true, I created a picky eater by giving her all different types of food. When Bella was my only dog, I used to free feed her dry food. She could just graze as she pleased. The only food I could get her to eat consistently was Avoderm baked lamb and brown rice. I think it was brown rice... I know it wasn't the best food on the market, but it was better than her starving! 
Now that I have 3 dogs, free feeding is not an option. Scudder and Fred were getting fat eating her food As you know, I feed my boys raw Primal mixed with veggies. Bella gets......don't fall down now.......Natural Balance roll Turkey flavor!!! That food is so bad, but I am tired of fighting with her. She often turns her nose up at it in the am, but will normally eat it in the pm. Sometimes she will go an entire day with nothing but a few treats. I don't put up with it anymore. If she doesn't eat in a 5-10 minutes, I take it away and she waits until the next meal. She has a horrible diet, but I guess it could be worse.
When Fred turns his nose up, I sprinkle his food with parm. cheese.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl

I've never budged with my guy. He gets 1/2 cup Orijen - 6 Fish in the AM and then 1/2 cup in PM. It is a rare day he eats both meals in full. Most evenings, I'm adding 1/2 a cup to a full morning meal. Some days he barely touches either meal, other days he inhales them both. I'm with Karen - they'll eat when they're hungry. Your vet is a lot more likely to tell you to cut back on what your feeding your dog rather than you gotta get your little guy to eat more. The latter typically isn't a issue.


----------



## DorothyS

Since my previous post on Jan. 18, we've been giving Rascal and Pixie Natural Balance lamb and rice canned food. Rascal, our picky eater, gets so excited when the can comes out! It warms my heart to see him anticipating his food instead of leaving the room. He actually gets up and dances (the Havanese two-step!). So in our case, it was a matter of finding the right food. I'm probably a big softy, but I hate for my guy to go through life not liking his food!


----------



## Ellie NY

Just as a quick update, Eli is back on kibble with a little chicken. He still doesn't eat breakfast or dinner everyday but he does normally eat one meal. The new problem is that he will allow himself to get so hungry that he gets the early morning heaves of foamy bile! For this reason I do give him snacks if he misses breakfast and little something right before bed.


----------



## West End Girl

krandall said:


> Be strong! We're here for you!!!


LOL.....things are improving! I'm not so sleep deprived!!!



TilliesMom said:


> Great job "west end girl"!!


Actually, I decided to defer the feedings by 30-45 minutes and it works!

The day I was really concerned about her, well, that evening, she had a GIANT bowel movement......almost the size of her! Anyways....afterwards, she was fine.....got me thinking that perhaps her tummy was bothering her.

Since then, she's been fine. Eats well, but she takes her time to "savour" her food....I think it's cute that she doesn't wolf it down....will nibble, walk around a bit, then come back to the bowl! Takes about 20 minutes.


----------



## Suzi

I think I am going to switch to a good canned food they love it so why not! What kind is the best?


----------



## Missy

ellie, be strong. most of us have all been there. Choose a food, one food and stick with it. that being said. I got so frustrated, I finally gave in to feeding them natures variety raw medallions and they have eaten every meal since then and that was 3 years ago. But it took me 2 years of trial and error and lots of uneaten kibble to get there.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

A few years ago when my old mutt, Bandit, stopped eating because her sister died, I stressed over this for many weeks. My vet told me, "No dog is going to starve itself to death", but that didn't help me. We tried every food in there is and I was beside myself with worry. Even to this day, I can't understand how she basically didn't eat for three months and was still fine. For that matter, she didn't lose any weight, which totally confounds me.

But the point is, the dog will eat if it gets hungry enough. Stick to one food that you feel is a good food, put it down, if it gets eaten, great, and if it doesn't, oh well. Don't make yourself crazy. The dog is training you.


----------



## DorothyS

Suzi said:


> I think I am going to switch to a good canned food they love it so why not! What kind is the best?


I researched dog food online and found out that there are ways of listing the ingredients so that you know if the food is a better quality or not. For instance, if a meat ingredient is listed first, like "lamb," or "chicken," then the food must be (I think) 95% actual lamb or chicken, not byproducts, meal, etc. The crude protein amount, such as 8% is actually higher than the protein amount in most kibbles, but looks like a low number because of the moisture content. There are formulas for calculating how much actual protein it works out to.

I'm sorry, but I can't remember the site I was on, but I googled dog food ratings, reviews, etc - something like that. I read the information on a couple of sites to get some cross referencing.

The food we are now using is Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Lamb and Brown Rice. This food was rated very high for quality of ingredient and nutritional value. The Natural Balance line has other formulations as well. We're thinking of switching to the Bison/Sweet Potato blend as it seems less "stinky" and the dogs really like it too.


----------



## Suzi

DorothyS said:


> I researched dog food online and found out that there are ways of listing the ingredients so that you know if the food is a better quality or not. For instance, if a meat ingredient is listed first, like "lamb," or "chicken," then the food must be (I think) 95% actual lamb or chicken, not byproducts, meal, etc. The crude protein amount, such as 8% is actually higher than the protein amount in most kibbles, but looks like a low number because of the moisture content. There are formulas for calculating how much actual protein it works out to.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I can't remember the site I was on, but I googled dog food ratings, reviews, etc - something like that. I read the information on a couple of sites to get some cross referencing.
> 
> The food we are now using is Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Lamb and Brown Rice. This food was rated very high for quality of ingredient and nutritional value. The Natural Balance line has other formulations as well. We're thinking of switching to the Bison/Sweet Potato blend as it seems less "stinky" and the dogs really like it too.


 Thank you Dorthy. I have a store close buy that sells Natural Balance. I have not seen Dick Van Pattern's.


----------



## DorothyS

Suzi said:


> Thank you Dorthy. I have a store close buy that sells Natural Balance. I have not seen Dick Van Pattern's.


Natural Balance is made by Dick Van Patten's. They are the same thing.


----------

